# How to check my Internet Usage?



## clinton (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Friends,


I use a Dlink wi-fi modem to access internet on my PC and and cell phone.
As it is a ever connected net(not Dial up) i cant see the the current Received and Sent usage as it is show in Dial up connection.
The only thing i can do is to c the status of the network,but its shows usage in terms of Packets.How can get the usage (both incurred on PC and on Wireless device) in either kb or mb?
Please Help.
Thank You...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 28, 2011)

Use a bandwidth monitor app like shaplus.
This will only track the usage from your PC though.

If you are using BSNL BB, you can check usage on their portal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

@clinton: u can use DUMeter (I m using this) to monitor the data usage...
or Net Worx (correct me if im wrong) or Netmeter


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 28, 2011)

NetWorx is best for this Job


----------



## clinton (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks Guys,Net Worx just works fine but it only tracks the usage done on the PC,not using the wif-fi network....


----------



## rajeevk (Jun 28, 2011)

@clinton: Thanks for raising this question. I was also searching for the same.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2011)

is net worx a win 7 gadget or a separate app??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

abhidev said:


> is net worx a win 7 gadget or a separate app??



its a separate app


----------

